# Is Glitter ruining Halloween?



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*When did the use of Glitter become ubiquitous with Holidays; Halloween in particular. And why must every Halloween themed candle smell like Licorice, Spiced Pumpkin/Apples, or Candy Corn? Why can't we have scents like Burning Leaves, Midnight in the Forest, Caramel Apple, The Witching Hour, or Tales by the Fire? *


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the idea of a burning leaves or tales by the fire candle. I have had fresh mowed grass scent and really liked it.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I really hate glitter, a Lot! It gets on everything, and seems impossible to wash off, I wish someone would ban glitter and make it's use punishable by drawing and quartering


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

A burning leaves candle would be quite awesome! Or how about just wet fallen leaves? I could enjoy autumn all year!

Someone will probably market those scents....... But the candles will be covered in glitter! Noooooooo!!!


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

does this come from Sparkly Vampires?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No, it is attractive to a different set of decorators. And anything that gets more people into the holiday is a good thing, even if it sparkles. Those of us who prefer a more "traditional" form of décor just don't have to buy it.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Glitter items save me money. Anything with glitter automatically gets taken off my wish list thus reducing my wish list and increasing my buying power.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I just wanted to let you know that there is a place you can get the kind of candles you are looking for. (I have it bookmarked, but haven't purchased any candles yet.) It's www.darkcandles.com. Some of the fragrances are Apparition, Bonfire, Coffin and Dark Grove. I did purchase a candle from a flower shop several years ago that smelled exactly like a fireplace. It was very nice.
As far as glitter, I agree with jaege. Glitter is nice for those who like a more sophisticated or splashy Halloween. I have some things that glitter and some things that don't. I use the glitter items for more fun and festive decorating, but not for spookiness.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I do appreciate glitter for one thing. Anyone who has touched anything glitter, always has at least a little on their face. I love talking to people with glitter on their face. Especially men. They talk to you about something, and they are so serious about it. And all the while I have this big smile on my face. They know something is wrong, but they can't figure out what. Or you tell them, and they spend hours trying to wipe it off. And you just look at them and say, "No, it's still on there." And they go nuts. Now that I think about it. I love glitter. Oh, and you have a little glitter on your face. There by your eye. No, it's still on there.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, and I must be un-Halloween patriotic, because I hate the smell of pumpkin spice. I love the smell of real pumpkin. But pumpkin spice candles, coffee, anything they put that scent in, hate it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Scareme, you're hilarious!

deadSusan, thanks for posting that link for the candles. Some of the names are funny.  I think I may need to purchase a collection or two to try the scents.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I seem to remember quite some time ago Pumpkinrot featured on his blog some candles that were scented like that, burning leaves, fresh dirt, and such. Bet you could be found again checking the post tags.

And for the glitter.....no. Just ...no. 



No.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

My coworkers cubicle.









Freak!!!
Actually the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin I can live with.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol! Decorating with antibacterials.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

jaege said:


> No, it is attractive to a different set of decorators. And anything that gets more people into the holiday is a good thing, even if it sparkles. Those of us who prefer a more "traditional" form of décor just don't have to buy it.


^^this^^



ATLfun said:


> Glitter items save me money. Anything with glitter automatically gets taken off my wish list thus reducing my wish list and increasing my buying power.


^^this^^


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Funny thing is around here most of the glittery items are kept towards the more "crafty" end of the Halloween sections and not really mixed in. I actually had to think for a bit to even remember if I had seen any glittery items.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Not big on Glitter but not against anything that brings Halloween joy to somebody. Thanks for the candle website, just ordered a bunch of stuff from them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I personally don't like or have any glitter items or props that I use for the inside or the front yard. However, I am making a halloween wreath for the kids' halloween party that the Ladies Auxilliary is hosting in a few weeks and it has a glitter ribbon and embellishments for the raffle. As other members have stated, some people like it and if they decorate their house with it, that's fine with me. It doesn't look bad if I say so myself.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> ^^this^^
> 
> ^^this^^


^^this^^


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Glitter is so awful, it somehow always ends up on your face, and it never comes off. My grandmother hated the stuff too, so I think it's genetic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glitter looks great on Fairies, Sprites, and elvish creatures. It just looks wrong on a skeleton. Having said that, I agree with the previous comments about it being fine for those who simply like a sparkly look to their decorations, even if they're not vampires. And if you put ribbons and little Santa hats on your glittery items, you can always claim they are appropriate for Christmas decorating.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

No; I like shiny things. 

That cracks me up. Sounds like a poll for the deranged.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm on the fence about it i saw a really cool ceramic skull the other day in a store that had green lights in its eyes and a sparkly tiara on its head, thought it was neat i'll take a pic and show you guys


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Cat_Bones, now see that works, as a tiara should sparkle, unless it's been aged and tarnished. I'm really just talking about glitter on tombstones, pumpkins, spiders, skeletons, and really anything else that shouldn't sparkle. 
I would like to see that skull with the tiara though. Sounds cool.*


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

jaege said:


> No, it is attractive to a different set of decorators. And anything that gets more people into the holiday is a good thing, even if it sparkles. Those of us who prefer a more "traditional" form of décor just don't have to buy it.


Pretty much summed that up perfectly for me. But green glitter skulls I picked up cheap was the perfect filler for my voodoo inspired altar years ago.



RoxyBlue said:


> Glitter looks great on Fairies, Sprites, and elvish creatures. It just looks wrong on a skeleton. Having said that, I agree with the previous comments about it being fine for those who simply like a sparkly look to their decorations, even if they're not vampires. And if you put ribbons and little Santa hats on your glittery items, you can always claim they are appropriate for Christmas decorating.


Agreed! I guess I just don't care much about glitter because rarely am I buying stuff I'll toss out as is, most of us seem to be building or altering props so glitter seems to be a non issue.

For anyone wanting fantastic scents from burning leaves to crypt moss, I highly recommend others' suggestion for DarkCandles.com, I've been ordering from them for.....gah over a decade, they advertised with us a lot when I was fashion editor at Gothic Beauty Magazine. They are fantastic! Although I have about 50 yet to use, I'll still be ordering more this week as they do carry limited scents.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Glitter is the herpes of craft supplies. You can NEVER get rid of it!!!

That said, a couple of years ago I found a bat cutout covered in glitter, but the cutout was so perfect for what I needed, I bought it anyway and sanded the glitter off. Still have black glitter around. Annoying!


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

Glitter on a prop needs to stay on a prop. I don't like the look myself, but my issue is the fact that it gets everywhere you don't want it. As Manon noted, even if you strip it somehow it just hangs around.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Glitter on props is the same as glitter on a stripper. It's going to tattle on everyone what you were doing and not add an ounce to the overall experience.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Manon said:


> Glitter is the herpes of craft supplies. You can NEVER get rid of it!!!


Couldn't have said it better....until....



beaver state rich said:


> Glitter on props is the same as glitter on a stripper. It's going to tattle on everyone what you were doing and not add an ounce to the overall experience.


But speaking of candles, rotten corpse, burning corpse and sulfur would be more along the lines of Halloween.

~E


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree with Jaege, if sparkly glitter covered decorations get people to decorate for Halloween than that's a good thing. I used to absolutely despise cutesy, "disneyfied" Halloween decor, but about 4 years ago I walked through my old neighborhood around Halloween and almost nobody had anything out. I found that kind of depressing, considering that almost everybody there had at least a few Jack o' Lanterns out when I was a kid. I decided I'd rather see smiling ghosts than bare yards


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Papa Bones said:


> I agree with Jaege, if sparkly glitter covered decorations get people to decorate for Halloween than that's a good thing. I used to absolutely despise cutesy, "disneyfied" Halloween decor, but about 4 years ago I walked through my old neighborhood around Halloween and almost nobody had anything out. I found that kind of depressing, considering that almost everybody there had at least a few Jack o' Lanterns out when I was a kid. I decided I'd rather see smiling ghosts than bare yards


If glitter is the ingredient for the Halloween longevity potion, I am all for it, not that I use it myself.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I personally can't stand the stuff but that is just my opinion. But if it gets others into the spirit of Halloween then sprinkle it on.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't use it either, I still dislike cutesy Halloween enough that I'm not about to go that route myself. And I get why some people hate glitter.. I once knew a couple who had a Halloween party, one of their guests came as some sort of fairy or elf in a glitter covered costume.(this was years before Twilight, she wasn't a vampire) The hosts were finding glitter in their carpets and furniture over a year later.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hahaha... my little sister saidd "glitter always everything better!"


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

While I am all for keeping the "Spirit" alive and I agree that it has seen a recent decline, I still can't stand all the cheap crafty glitter****t I find in stores. Might as well start Bedazzling scarecrows. I do however can see that if that's what someone likes to decorate with, have at it. In reality, I just wanted to get a grasp of what the haunters on this forum were into. Kind of curious if there was a place for glitter in an average haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Most definitely......if you like glitter...it just follows suit that you don't like SOMETHING about Halloween......why must we pose all of these senseless questions? I just WANT ANSWERS!!! Glitter is just a poor man's version of being noticed................

^I'm totally joking and I have no idea what the above words meant. That was the Chard talking...I think glitter has a place too....(the garbage can is a place, right?) Once again...I'm kidding around. To each, his own. Savvy?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I know where this is coming from Pumpkin5, go to Michaels's crafts and they have reduced their large prop selection and added the teen-attracting small glitter knick-knacks.
The last 10'years had had a huge decline in decent, dark props, and life-size props available at local stores.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

elputas69 said:


> Couldn't have said it better....until.... But speaking of candles, rotten corpse, burning corpse and sulfur would be more along the lines of Halloween. ~E


lmao!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I know where this is coming from Pumpkin5, go to Michaels's crafts and they have reduced their large prop selection and added the teen-attracting small glitter knick-knacks.
> The last 10'years had had a huge decline in decent, dark props, and life-size props available at local stores.


I think part of the reason that your typical props are on the decline is because of us. We no longer buy the flashy spooky props, we commandeer the idea and then make it ourselves, cheaper and probably far better. Either that or the things we already made, far exceed anything that the stores could turn out. When the nucleus of the prop "buying" world becomes DIY, it puts a damper on sales, which naturally shrinks what is offered.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Papa Bones said:


> I agree with Jaege, if sparkly glitter covered decorations get people to decorate for Halloween than that's a good thing. I used to absolutely despise cutesy, "disneyfied" Halloween decor, but about 4 years ago I walked through my old neighborhood around Halloween and almost nobody had anything out. I found that kind of depressing, considering that almost everybody there had at least a few Jack o' Lanterns out when I was a kid. I decided I'd rather see smiling ghosts than bare yards


I support this way of thinking. While my haunt is more on the scary prop side I think it's great when someone makes an effort to decorate. If someone wants to drop fairy dust from the sky then good for them. Some folks are so hardcore they can't handle someone putting out an inflatable. No one owns the Holiday.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

RWB said:


> I support this way of thinking. While my haunt is more on the scary prop side I think it's great when someone makes an effort to decorate. If someone wants to drop fairy dust from the sky then good for them. Some folks are so hardcore they can't handle someone putting out an inflatable. No one owns the Holiday.


Not everyone has the skill, imagination or time to build a Haunt. Inflatables are fine. You wouldn't catch me undead using one, but I enjoy seeing them in other people yards.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a neighbor that hangs a large wood JOL on the side of his house every year. It is placed there due to a bend in the road. Every time I go around that curve and see that JOL, I smile. He also puts a large blow mold JOL on a bench in the back of his property, which is easily seen from the street. 

I love when there is a consistent house to look forward to. Doesn't need to be fancy.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ironically, was thinking of this subject on my way home from errands. I think that however you want to decorate for halloween, that's your choice; whether it's glitter or gore. Although I do have alot of scary, gory things, I do have a few glittery accents interspersed throughout. Halloween is how you want to express it.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

RWB said:


> No one owns the Holiday.


I disagree










This Guy Does.


----------

